# Browsergame



## Goech (17. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Leut,

ich komme heute villeicht mit einer ziemlich skurilen Idee.


Ich habe vor ein Browsergame zu programmieren 

(bitte ich weiss ich werde kein Millionen Geschäft damit machen + es geht mir nicht um das Geld + ich weiss es werden keine zich tausend das Browsergame spielen, MIR GEHT ES NUR UM DIE ERFAHRUNG)



da habe ich mir gedacht, ich bin 16 Jahre, leider noch nicht volljärhig, um Geld darfür zu fragen wie sollte ich das am besten machen ?

Vater fragen, wenn ja, womit es gibt PayPal und PSC und und und , was sollte ich benutzen ?




MFG


----------



## Highchiller (17. Mrz 2014)

Wenn ich den Satzbau richtig entwurschtel, willst du Geld für dein Browsergame verlangen? Oder willst du das Geld von deinem Vater pumpen um die Browserseite zu betreiben?

Erst mal solltest du ein Browserspiel programmieren bevor du anfängst dir um das Geschäftsmodell sorgen zu machen. Ehe du damit nicht fertig bist macht es keinen Sinn sich nach Webseiten-Anbietern umzuschauen und Geld zu schnorren.


----------



## Goech (17. Mrz 2014)

Highchiller hat gesagt.:


> Erst mal solltest du ein Browserspiel programmieren bevor du anfängst dir um das Geschäftsmodell sorgen zu machen. Ehe du damit nicht fertig bist macht es keinen Sinn sich nach Webseiten-Anbietern umzuschauen und Geld zu schnorren.



da hast du schon mal 100% Recht.


Ich wollte nur fragen ob ich ,nacher wenn es möglich ist etwas zu kaufen, die Rechnungen, das Geld über meinen Vater läuft ?

Ist das Möglich ?

 MFG


----------



## hauptDev (17. Mrz 2014)

Mach' erstmal fertig und schau dann weiter. Vielleicht bist du dann schon volljährig ;P

Ansonsten kann man mit 16 (und darunter) schon ein eigenes Konto haben, soweit Erlaubnis von den Eltern vorhanden.


----------



## Highchiller (17. Mrz 2014)

Da hat hauptDev recht.
Und davon abgesehen, ja du kannst das auch über deinen Vater abwickeln. Der sollte allerdings auch wirklich wissen!


----------



## Goech (18. Mrz 2014)

Ok, 

das werde ich mir merken 


Villeicht wird es ja so komplex dass ich schon volljährig bin 



MFG


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mrz 2014)

Wieso muss man volljährig sein um Hosting zu mieten? Nö.. oder? Geh zur Bank und eröffne ein Konto... fertig.


----------



## Goech (18. Mrz 2014)

so habe noch eine Frage, die ich bestimmt nacher sowie so beantwortet bekommen muss,




wie könnte ich checken ob ein Spieler online ist.


Ich werde benutzen : CSS, HTML, PHP und JS



MFG


----------



## Unlikus (18. Mrz 2014)

Goech hat gesagt.:


> so habe noch eine Frage, die ich bestimmt nacher sowie so beantwortet bekommen muss,
> wie könnte ich checken ob ein Spieler online ist.
> Ich werde benutzen : CSS, HTML, PHP und JS
> MFG


Ich garantiere dir, du wirst nicht fertig bevor du 18 bist, da fehlen dir noch verdammt viele Grundlagen. (Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung  )
Also grundlage Nummer 1: http ist statuslos! Du kannst es also so ohne weiters gar nicht feststellen, sondern nur gucken ob der User noch requests sendet.
Da du hier im Java Forum schreibst, unterstelle ich dir mal Javakentnisse, auch mit Java lässt sich durchaus ein Browsergame programmieren:
jsp; klassisch mit servlets ev. mit spring mvc oder mit frameworks wie play.
Wenn du doch php nehmen willst, solltest du ein Framework benutzen, gibt da alles von ZendFramework bis zu slimframework. Wichtig bei allem ist das MVC Pattern, was du auf jeden Fall beherschen solltest.


----------

